
Michael Moritz: SV firms will lose out to China because of employee expectations - throwwwwaway9
http://www.businessinsider.com/sequoia-partner-michael-moritz-paternity-leave-unhinged-2018-1
======
pinewurst
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16186461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16186461)

------
throwwwwaway9
Original title was too long: "An influential Silicon Valley investor said that
talking about paternity leave is a sign that society is becoming 'unhinged'"

